
Show HN: Oldschool PC Font Pack v2 – now with 200 fonts, new variants, web index - viler
https://int10h.org/blog/2020/07/oldschool-pc-font-pack-v2/
======
viler
Hello HN!

This project has been featured here in the past, and perhaps the new version
would also be of interest.

The goal of the collection is still the same: taking classic hardware/system
charsets from pre-GUI IBM PCs and compatibles, and providing accurate
conversions to current font formats. (The scope has expanded a little bit, so
that early "not-quite-compatible" platforms are also fair game.)

v2.0 adds:

\- 133 new fonts (from 52 different sources)

\- A new TrueType variant with embedded bitmaps (where supported, this
bypasses anti-aliasing and ensures sharp rendering)

\- Another new TrueType variant which provides aspect correction (to reproduce
the non-square pixel ratios of the original resolutions)

\- Web font (.woff) conversions

\- A full font index on the website, including information on the original
hardware and how the charsets were used (for appropriate historical context)

\- A preview page for each individual font, which lets you play around with
sizes, aspect ratios and sample text

The linked blog post has more details, but you can also browse the collection
directly at [http://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-
fonts](http://int10h.org/oldschool-pc-fonts). There's also a showcase section,
with links to projects that employ these fonts in useful and creative ways.

Comments welcome. Enjoy!

